# Detox Tea.



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Anybody ever try Detox Tea?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

sounds like it'd be about as effective as weightloss tea......I wouldn't waste the money


----------



## Kenna Math (Oct 9, 2012)

I have tried Detoxacol - Herbal colon detox .. it works good...Also heard that Himalaya has some different type of tea for different http://blog.internationaldrugmart.com/varieties-of-herbal-tea-available-at-international-drug-mart/


----------

